# Looking For Strap/bracelet Ideas For This O&w



## gruffster (Jun 24, 2005)

Just bought this MP2063. It came on a Nato, and I'm not thrilled with Nato's. Any ideas for a strap for it? Or maybe put a bracelet on it? I've never not liked a bracelet.

Any opinions would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Dave, great watch









Have you thought of one of Roy`s truely wonderful Heavy Duty Nylon straps which only cost Â£3







they come in khaki, black or blue and are well made and thought of here









Heres a green one on my MP2801....

*RLT modified O & W MP2801-2, 17 Jewel Movement*


















File Size: 97.16 KB

They also look really cool on a black HDN fitted with one of Roy`s deployment clasps


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd go for "Old Faithful"










One of the USA oiled leather black with white stitching

Â£5 in the budget straps section on Roy's site


----------

